# Sand Blasting Wheels



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

Looking to do a DIY refurb on a set of wheels. I've never done anything like this before and removing the old lacquer/ paint or smoothing that down/ keying it up seems to be the most time consuming part due to the design of the wheels...?

So thinking about having them sand blasted first, then build up any kerb damage and go from there...


What sort of costs should I expect per wheel?

And is there anyone in the Gatwick/ Crawley area someone could recommend?


I assume there are companies other than wheel refurb places that do this sort of thing?!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

If you can get away without sandblasting them.. i'd do so.

When I refurbed my wheels (lazy effort, didn't even use primer), the wheel i had sandblasted had pinprick rust come through (quickly fixed by wonderwheels), however the other 3 which i simply sanded where needed, are still perfect 4 months on after many washes with wheel cleaners, wet roads, so on!

I think you are looking at around a tenner a wheel, less if they are small, bit more if they are large.


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

The reason I want to get them sand blasted is so I have less prep work. 

It would mean I just build up the kerb damage, apply primer then paint?!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Cupra-R said:


> The reason I want to get them sand blasted is so I have less prep work.
> 
> It would mean I just build up the kerb damage, apply primer then paint?!


Apply an acid etch primer before your normal primer to ensure a good bond between the bare alloy and the paint.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Cupra-R said:


> The reason I want to get them sand blasted is so I have less prep work.
> 
> It would mean I just build up the kerb damage, apply primer then paint?!


Well I can only go from how my wheels went, even badly damaged wheels, at most 3-5% of the wheel surface is actually bad... My wheels are steel, so they are not the easiest of designs to refurb, but I just sanded the rusted areas and sprayed over the OEM paint, which is rock solid.

From what I found out and read at the time, if the sandblasting is too rough, it will cause problems with rust and you can also apply primer on trapped moisture, a while down the line, you get rust coming through.

Not to mention the cost of sandblasting anyway... it can turn your DIY project into something which you may as well end up paying getting them professionally done.

Only my experiences this is, I could be the odd one out, if you do get them sandblasted, i'd make sure to give them a good few coats of primer, even zinc primer if possible.

Depends how much effort you want to put in, was easier for me not to get sandblasted and just whack paint over it.


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

I've had a quote for sand blasting and it doesn't seem to be cheap so perhaps defeats the object a bit. 

£15 is the cheapest (per wheel). Where the cost of full refurb is about £50. I should either save money or save hassle.


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

£15 not cheap ? I would say its about right - I would guess that its gonna take at least 20 mins of some ones time, plus the other costs such as material ect.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

If the wheels have been powdercoated originally it will be alot more work. We usually use Nitromose on them to soften it and then blast it, even then it's along process.

Might be better off getting them acid dipped.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I had a set of 18" Mondeo ST wheels blasted and powder coated white. I think the cost was £100 for the set which was way cheaper than getting them painted.

They looked really good but I didn't get testing durability as I sold them before I even fitted tyres.


----------



## Cupra-R (Apr 17, 2008)

Wozza said:


> £15 not cheap ? I would say its about right - I would guess that its gonna take at least 20 mins of some ones time, plus the other costs such as material ect.


I can appreciate it might be alot of work, and perhaps "not cheap" is the wrong term, not cost effective is probably more appropriate.

£15 for sand blasting (£60)
£30+ for materials
+ time + effort.

Probably better off letting the wheel company do it all. for £200ish


----------

